# Cheapest place to buy Critter Nation Cage in Canada?



## JessyGene

In the future I want to buy a double critter nation cage but everywhere I've searched on the internet has really expensive shipping (about 100$) to where I live (British Columbia, Canada). Anyone know the cheapest place to order from in Canada?


----------



## British

I heard that Flower Town Chinchillas was supposed to have good shipping rates, and they're based in Canada


----------



## JessyGene

British said:


> I heard that Flower Town Chinchillas was supposed to have good shipping rates, and they're based in Canada


I just got an invoice from them of how much it would be....443$ for the double critter nation I guess it costs alot to ship from ontario to bc.


----------



## British

JessyGene said:


> I just got an invoice from them of how much it would be....443$ for the double critter nation I guess it costs alot to ship from ontario to bc.


Holy crow


----------



## moongate

Okay, I'm from BC what part of BC are you in? I'm in the lower mainland and we have both a PetSmart and a Petcetra (both carry critter nations) even if you aren't down here you could probably get it shipped to you for waaaaay cheaper than that!


----------



## moongate

okay so I did a google map search for Petcetra:
outside the lower mainland
102 Warren Ave E, Penticton, BC V2A 8X3 
(250) 487-1561 () ‎ · petcetera.ca 



1395 Hillside Drive, Kamloops, BC V2E 2R7 Aberdeen Village Centre 
(250) 372-2189 () ‎ · petcetera.ca 



for Petsmart:

6950 Island Highway N, Nanaimo, BC V9V 1W3 
(250) 390-7418 () ‎ · stores.petsmart.com 


1305 Sumas Way, Abbotsford, BC V2S 8H2 
(604) 854-8132 () ‎ · petsmart.com 
aquarium supplies · pet training



184 Trunk Rd, Duncan, BC V9L 2P2 
(250) 746-6848 () ‎ · stores.petsmart.com 


2401 Millstream Rd, Victoria, BC V9B 3R5 
(250) 391-9212 () ‎ · stores.petsmart.com 

2024 Harvey Avenue, Kelowna, BC V1Y 8J8 
(250) 861-8894 () ‎ · stores.petsmart.com 

Anyway, I hope that's sort of helpful?
If not, I'd definitely try Craigslist, you never know, you might find something in your area.

And I double-checked the Petsmart site, it's free shipping on anything over $50


----------



## JessyGene

Moongate, thank you so much! I'd pretty much given up on ever being able to get one. Thanks so much for all the research you did for me;D


----------



## PitterPatter

The cheapest place you will find it, I think, is at PetSmart. I'm having the same issue as you are, trust me. I live in Ontario and I still can't find any good places.


----------



## moongate

No worries, I do this sort of thing for a living. Plus I'm a bit of a research nut.


----------



## JessyGene

hmm according to their website, petsmart won't deliver to me. However, I will be driving over to vancouver with some friends in december so maybe I can pick one up there. does anyone know how big the box for an unassembled critter nation is? The vehicle we will be driving is a car, not a truck, and there will be 4 of us in it. Can the box fit in a car trunk?


----------



## CarrieD

The box is just approximately 37 x 25 inches, and a good 8 inches deep.


----------



## JessyGene

CarrieD said:


> The box is just approximately 37 x 25 inches, and a good 8 inches deep.


Thanks!


----------



## RattusLove

http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Pets-Critter-Nation-Double-Unit-with-Stand-162-MDW1242.html

The shipping is only actually free to the US, but even with shipping to Canada it will be around $350, still saving $100 off of the one price. If you call there might be further discounts available.


----------



## JessyGene

RattusLove said:


> http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Pets-Critter-Nation-Double-Unit-with-Stand-162-MDW1242.html
> 
> The shipping is only actually free to the US, but even with shipping to Canada it will be around $350, still saving $100 off of the one price. If you call there might be further discounts available.


Oh cool, thanks. I'll look into this.


----------



## Lohosey

Try looking on Craigslist for cheap cages. You can often find some pretty good deals on there!


----------



## Jaguar

Not sure where you're at, but have you considered driving across the border and picking it up in the USA? I ordered my double FN from Ferret.com and the shipping was free, I just picked it up in Washington. Made a day shopping trip out of it, so the gas money didn't seem like a waste.


----------



## JessyGene

Jaguar said:


> Not sure where you're at, but have you considered driving across the border and picking it up in the USA? I ordered my double FN from Ferret.com and the shipping was free, I just picked it up in Washington. Made a day shopping trip out of it, so the gas money didn't seem like a waste.


That would be a good idea, except I don't have a car, or a license unfortunately. Thanks though


----------



## Nauseum

JessyGene, did you end up buying one and finding a good place to buy it? I am looking to get one and it looks like the big name pet stores don't carry them, they are online only items which ship from the USA warehouse. I think I will have to cut my losses and just pay the shipping if I want one....any advice?


----------



## JessyGene

Nauseum said:


> JessyGene, did you end up buying one and finding a good place to buy it? I am looking to get one and it looks like the big name pet stores don't carry them, they are online only items which ship from the USA warehouse. I think I will have to cut my losses and just pay the shipping if I want one....any advice?


Unfortunately that's what I did...ended up paying almost 450.00 total, the shipping was over a hundred dollars. I wanted to buy from flowertown chinchillas to support a canadian store, but I ended up buying from somewhere in the states thinking it would be slightly cheaper, but I forgot to take into account the difference in u.s. and canadian dollars (hey, it was my very first time ordering something online). I looked a long time for a cheap place to order from but couldn't find anything cheap at all so I just sucked it up and spent the small fortune. Flowertown chinchillas was the only canadian place I could find that would ship to me but it isn't any cheaper than shipping across the border. Are you close to any big cities? I have heard people say that places like petsmart (or petco, i dunno?) carry them. Can you drive somewhere to pick one up?
Good luck! I hope you find a better deal than I did, although I don't regret spending so much as it was worth it; I love the cage so much (so do my rats!).


----------



## Nauseum

I actually called the petsmart and petco companies and asked which stores carried them and they told me that CN's are online only buys and that they don't carry them in any stores so that is out. Buuuttt, I just realized that because my boyfriend works for Purolator I can use his huge discount to get it shipped so we will save a ton on shipping. I have already contacted the guys at Flower Town Chinchillas and they said that they will ship on his account so that we dont have to pay full price for shipping! I know it'll be worth it, it's just hard to take the plunge, haha.


----------



## Run Computers

Got mine at petsmart in Kelowna today. Was lucky that they had a double for sale. It was $249


----------

